# XBL is a joke



## Awesome Wells (Feb 6, 2009)

Seriously, why am I letting M$ charge me per month to listen to racist yanks and mouthy kids - most of whom aren't old enough to play the games online (or offline). It's the sewer of gaming and it's just no fun.


----------



## The Groke (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh good grief, through the fucking thing away or give it to charity or something.

I have never seen you post anything about your Xbox if it isn't moaning about the games, or the quality of the console or how shit the online service is etc.

Seriously, get a new hobby - this one obviously just makes you


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 6, 2009)

yes, I'll throw away a £250 console because some twit on the internet said so.

god forbid people should, oh i dunno, _not _be racist or abusive for no reason.

there's a lot of shit about the xbox and if i want to comment on it i fucking well will; no one's making you read it are they?


----------



## The Groke (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Seriously, why am I letting M$ charge me per month to listen to racist yanks and mouthy kids - most of whom aren't old enough to play the games online (or offline). It's the sewer of gaming and it's just no fun.



Then seriously: don't use the service.

Or only game online with chosen friends.

Really - WTF do you expect?


----------



## mattie (Feb 6, 2009)

Play 'em at Call of Duty and frag their asses.




*is that the correct terminology?*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Seriously, why am I letting M$ charge me per month to listen to racist yanks and mouthy kids - most of whom aren't old enough to play the games online (or offline). It's the sewer of gaming and it's just no fun.



Never experienced that myself (mainly because I can never make out what people are saying). I'd say kick up a stink on the forums, report players, and try to organise games with friendly people (ie us lot on here!) as possible solutions...


----------



## bmd (Feb 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Never experienced that myself (mainly because I can never make out what people are saying). I'd say kick up a stink on the forums, report players, and try to organise games with friendly people (ie us lot on here!) as possible solutions...



I agree, although it could turn into a full time job if you start reporting racism on there, throw in misogyny and you'd never sleep. 

Yeah, game with us. Well...them, until next week when I'm back online. Then we can creep up on Swarfy and shave his ass. Or frag his ass or whatever the fuck it is.


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> I agree, although it could turn into a full time job if you start reporting racism on there, throw in misogyny and you'd never sleep.
> 
> Yeah, game with us. Well...them, until next week when I'm back online. Then we can creep up on Swarfy and shave his ass. Or frag his ass or whatever the fuck it is.




l33t.

(is that what they say?)

Somebody asked me the other day if I was a Navy Seal.  When I said no he said "oh, is that your girlfriend's name then?".  I said it was and he said "wow, you must really love her to have her as part of your gamer tag."

It was one of the most surreal conversations I have ever had.


----------



## The Groke (Feb 6, 2009)

I tell you what else is a joke; 911


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

and the NHS.  Fucking NHS man, what a joke.


----------



## bmd (Feb 6, 2009)

tommers said:


> l33t.
> 
> (is that what they say?)
> 
> ...



What's your tag? JakeNClair? Is that a famous Navy Seal? 

"Aiiiieee, it's JakeNClair, come to shave your ass!"


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 6, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> Then seriously: don't use the service.
> 
> Or only game online with chosen friends.
> 
> Really - WTF do you expect?


I expect people to behave better. Obviously that was one expectation too far for the average video gamer. 

Don't make excuses for it; that kind of behaviour should never be tolerated just because it's in a video game.

Playing with friends is great, if you have enough friends to game with. If you don't then you can't...obviously. 

Why are you still posting to a thread you obviously don't like reading?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> What's your tag? JakeNClair? Is that a famous Navy Seal?
> 
> "Aiiiieee, it's JakeNClair, come to shave your ass!"



I've got no idea.  That's why it was so surreal.  I might try to investigate it.  If I can be bothered.

I thought about changing it to "K1ll_Z0n3" but decided to keep it.  A confused enemy is a dead enemy. 

Should I change it to "A$$_$hav3r"?


----------



## Final (Feb 6, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> Oh good grief, through the fucking thing away or give it to charity or something.
> 
> I have never seen you post anything about your Xbox if it isn't moaning about the games, or the quality of the console or how shit the online service is etc.
> 
> Seriously, get a new hobby - this one obviously just makes you



slight tangent but this^^^  reminded me of a funny sketch on the radio last night.

the one called 77p:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00h8x2m


----------



## The Groke (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Why are you still posting to a thread you obviously don't like reading?



On the contrary, I am enjoying the thread just fine.

I still maintain that you seem to spend more time moaning about your gaming experiences than enjoying them...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 7, 2009)

that's because there's a lot of shit games out there: ie games that seemed to hold a great deal of promise that, on closer inspection and play, were frankly crap. The quality games are few and far between.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 7, 2009)

Moan, moan, fucking moan 

God damn the fact that teenage Americans are a bunch of wankers! Microsoft should be shot for this outrage! Playstation gamers are all intelligent, considered poets!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> that's because there's a lot of shit games out there: ie games that seemed to hold a great deal of promise that, on closer inspection and play, were frankly crap. The quality games are few and far between.



True of everything, ever, quite frankly.


----------



## keybored (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> there's a lot of shit about the xbox



Did you not read it and take it into consideration before you bought one?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Moan, moan, fucking moan
> 
> God damn the fact that teenage Americans are a bunch of wankers! Microsoft should be shot for this outrage! Playstation gamers are all intelligent, considered poets!



Seriously, you're fanboyism is beyond funny!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 7, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seriously, you're fanboyism is beyond funny!



It's not really fanboyism, 'cos I know that the PS3 is great and that macs and iphones are great gadgets, I just enjoy an argument


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's not really fanboyism, 'cos I know that the PS3 is great and that macs and iphones are great gadgets, I just enjoy an argument



Same me fanboy.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 7, 2009)

keybored said:


> Did you not read it and take it into consideration before you bought one?


I didn't play every game available for the 360 before I had a 360 to play them on, no.


----------



## keybored (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> I didn't play every game available for the 360 before I had a 360 to play them on, no.



No, I meant did you not read up about XBL and ask around about what the games are like and stuff before investing your money? Because it's long been known what half the gamers on XBL are like.
Totally take your point about the racism and mouthy kids though but I think after a while you just ignore them, they're just screaming for attention. I find the fuckers who play their shit music at high volume through their mics far more irritating. I'm almost glad I got banned .


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 7, 2009)

Of course you can just not use a mic (but then you get it rhoguh yoru telly )), but the whole point of playing online is playing as a team and helping each other out and stuff. At least that's the ideal. 

I'd love to send the Daily Mail a sample of a typical Halo 3 match. They'd shit through their eyes at the language used; it would make Jonathan Ross look saintly by comparison!


----------



## keybored (Feb 7, 2009)

It's a shame you can't ignore users individually (as in highlight their name and mute their audio). That would make the whole thing about a thousand times more bearable.

Other than that, make your raison d'être for the entire match headshooting the fucker if possible... but the only thing worse than some gobby racist 13 year old is some gobby racist 13 year old who is _really good_


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 7, 2009)

keybored said:


> It's a shame you can't ignore users individually (as in highlight their name and mute their audio). That would make the whole thing about a thousand times more bearable.
> 
> Other than that, make your raison d'être for the entire match headshooting the fucker if possible... but the only thing worse than some gobby racist 13 year old is some gobby racist 13 year old who is _really good_



You can mute users, and you can also put them on ignore.

rtfm


----------



## keybored (Feb 7, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> You can mute users, and you can also put them on ignore.
> 
> rtfm



Well I never   Wish I'd known that about a year ago but thanks, will make a big difference when I get back on.

Is this a recent thing?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 8, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> You can mute users, and you can also put them on ignore.
> 
> rtfm


You can, but if the game doesn't facilitate this (not all games indicate who's talking) then doing so is really really awkward. More to the point, you shouldn't have to mute anyone.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 8, 2009)

keybored said:


> It's a shame you can't ignore users individually (as in highlight their name and mute their audio). That would make the whole thing about a thousand times more bearable.
> 
> Other than that, make your raison d'être for the entire match headshooting the fucker if possible... but the only thing worse than some gobby racist 13 year old is some gobby racist 13 year old who is _really good_


exactly. 

what games need is a more robust matchmaking system rather than just force everyone who wants to play online into one big melting pot. If people want to play superl33t hardc0r3 then give them a lobby and they can shout at each other to their hearts content. If people just want to play and ejoy the game like, dare i say, adults, then accommodate that. Also they need better accommodation for different skill levels so people like me can avoid the 13yo professional killfuck soulshitters of the world.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't you just leave a game then??

Genuine question.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> exactly.
> 
> what games need is a more robust matchmaking system rather than just force everyone who wants to play online into one big melting pot. If people want to play superl33t hardc0r3 then give them a lobby and they can shout at each other to their hearts content. If people just want to play and ejoy the game like, dare i say, adults, then accommodate that. Also they need better accommodation for different skill levels so people like me can avoid the 13yo professional killfuck soulshitters of the world.



But you cn choose which zone to play in, can't you?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 8, 2009)

That zone thing makes no difference whatsoever. I'm not even sure what it's supposed to do.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 8, 2009)

High Voltage said:


> Can't you just leave a game then??
> 
> Genuine question.


of course. Not really the answer though as most games have piss poor matchmaking systems. You'll just meet another bunch of screaming american hillbilly children. They don't seem to be in short supply on Live.


----------



## Cloud (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont understand what you're paying for?

Players host the actual games. Paying to use the built in online functionality seems crazy but nobody questions it. Imagine buying a copy of window and then having to pay subs to use it online. People say stuff like "oh it all works great" and "it's only £40 a year" but they are missing the actual point which is you are paying a charge for nothing. You already payed for the console and the game, you're hosting it on your own web connection so what exactly is the charge for?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2009)

I didn't realise it was peer to peer hosting... I guess MS think they can get away with it until someone else (ie Sony or Nintendo) equal or better the experience?


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I didn't realise it was peer to peer hosting... I guess MS think they can get away with it until someone else (ie Sony or Nintendo) equal or better the experience?



I bet when the Xbox 720 comes out XBL will be free


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I bet when the Xbox 720 comes out XBL will be free



Wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2009)

It's going to be free for a limited time while playing the new GTA 4 dlc:



> We are excited to announce that for the first time ever, starting Tuesday, February 17 at 9:00 am (PST), Xbox LIVE multiplayer service usually reserved for Xbox LIVE Gold members will be completely free of charge for LIVE members while playing Grand Theft Auto IV or The Lost and Damned -- the first exclusive downloadable expansion episode on Xbox 360. This limited, Grand Theft Auto multiplayer promotion is applicable only to players of either Grand Theft Auto IV or The Lost and Damned expansion episode, and will end on Sunday, February 22 (11:59PM PST). Be a part of this unprecedented event and join the legions of Grand Theft Auto fans across the world to wreak havoc upon Liberty City.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 10, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's going to be free for a limited time while playing the new GTA 4 dlc:



what about us GTA IV players that have payed for XBL!!!

I want compensation!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> what about us GTA IV players that have payed for XBL!!!
> 
> I want compensation!!



Heh I did think that as I own GTA 4 too...


----------

